

SEO spam on Hacker News? - GFischer

I try to visit semi-regularly the Newest page on Hacker News, and always see obviously non-HN material posted (some in Portuguese, Russian and other languages, other are porn). Are those SEO spam? Do they get some benefit from posting here? They're always dead by the time I see them, and the links are removed.
======
infinity
Yes, often this is spam. But I wouldn't call it SEO, because the practice of
dropping spam links on Hacker News has as much in common with optimizing
websites for search engines as research in physics has in common with trying
to invent the perpetuum mobile.

